# Kpop town tunes~



## Na Hee (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello guys ! 

So I'm a big fan of Kpop since a couple of years, and since I made my Animal Crossing town a Korean town (Incheon), I'm searching for some kpop town tunes.  Actually, I found some that I wanted to share with you guys that are kpop fans too (I'm sure there are some here on the forum, right ? ^^) I found them on the Tumblr Kpopcrossing. ( x ) Unfortunately, these aren't the ones I want to make as my town tune. 

Tell me about your town tune~ And if you find other kpop songs, feel free to share them.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 7, 2015)

What K-Pop group were thinking about?

I thoroughly enjoy Korean Pop and I might be able to do help you ... 

I listen to a lot of girl groups by the way.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Mar 7, 2015)

I love 4minute & T-ARA (also enjoy 2ne1)

I'm not a fan of the Boy-Groups xD but the girls are great!

If anyone knows of any 4minute/T-ARA town tunes please let me know :3

Your Town Theme is awesome, would love to visit one day :]


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 7, 2015)

I LOVE 4MINUTE!!!

Hyun-A is the first K-Pop artist I ever listened to and the reason I started to listen to 4Minute. 
I also really Like AOA, but I do listen to a lot of different songs :]


----------



## kappnfangirl (Mar 7, 2015)

TamaMushroom said:


> I LOVE 4MINUTE!!!
> 
> Hyun-A is the first K-Pop artist I ever listened to and the reason I started to listen to 4Minute.
> I also really Like AOA, but I do listen to a lot of different songs :]



OMG didn't think I'd meet another 4NIA on here! <3
Yep, they are all flawless tbh. My biases are Hyuna & Jiyoon :3 yours?
I really love their discography (especially their HUH, For Musik & Volume Up era)! & this comeback actually slayed me tbh xD

I like Miniskirt by AOA, that song is a jam tbh :3


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 7, 2015)

kappnfangirl said:


> OMG didn't think I'd meet another 4NIA on here! <3
> Yep, they are all flawless tbh. My biases are Hyuna & Jiyoon :3 yours?
> I really love their discography (especially their HUH, For Musik & Volume Up era)! & this comeback actually slayed me tbh xD
> 
> I like Miniskirt by AOA, that song is a jam tbh :3



My Bias is Hyun-A, but Jihyun is my next favorite

I started listening when Volume Up came out and I LOVE(D) that song so I got hooked. I enjoy every release they have had, I learned the dances to the Brave Sound Songs ... even thoguh a lot of people dislike the BraveBrothers I liked the songs, they weren't my favorite, but they were good dancing songs I think.

I like about most of AOA's songs, because They have catchy songs and dances. 

I think I might try to make town tunes for these two groups and Hyun-A as well ... DD


----------



## Na Hee (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh, I like A LOT of group. Boys to girls. Right now I'm all over AOA.  And 4Minute too, I really enjoyed their last mini album. I'm going to buy it, probably next week if it's there at the local shop. 

I don't have any idea of a tune I want right now. I think I might collect some and change them when I feel like. On the link I posted (it's the little x between parenthesis) I liked CNBlue - I'm Sorry, and VIXX - Hyde, but it doesn't really suit my town... I don't know how to explain. 

Also, I'm not good enough with music to create my own kpop town tune.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 7, 2015)

My town-Tune has been PONPONPON by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu. Which is J-Pop, but If I could find some notes online I'm sure I could get something together.

What song did you have in mind?


----------



## Na Hee (Mar 7, 2015)

Ahh Ponponpon ! 
Like I said, I don't know wich songs I have in mind. My top favorite groups are Girl's Day, 2NE1, F(x), Super Junior, I can go on ahahaha~
I really need to check more closely on the Internet to find some.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 7, 2015)

I know Girl's Day 'Something' I know some 2NE1 and f(X). as boy groups I really don't know hardly any of them ... XP

I cab try to see what I can do :]


----------



## Na Hee (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you, it's so nice of you !
I'm glad to meet you all. I knew there were some kpop fans around !


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 7, 2015)

My faves are SHINee and f(x) <3


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 7, 2015)

http://tamamushroom.tumblr.com/post/113023607331/animal-crossing-town-tune-2ne1-i-am-the-best

I posted it on my Tumblr *link above*

I did 2NE1 I am the Best.
I'm going to do another part as well. 

I tried doing Girl's Day something, but I don't think it worked out that well.


----------



## tae (Mar 7, 2015)

thats funny bc my town's name is incheon. and my town tune is the kpop group EXO's song overdose. hahaha.


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 7, 2015)

반가워요 <3 

I was thinking of 2NE1's I am the best in my head.. So catchy and easy enough to put it on AC music note paper thingy.. Looks like Tama already did it lol


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 7, 2015)

I did another one as well

http://tamamushroom.tumblr.com/post/113024397641/animal-crossing-town-tune-2ne1-i-am-the


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 7, 2015)

Old song but... Kara's Mr. Mr.


----------



## Na Hee (Mar 8, 2015)

taesaek said:


> thats funny bc my town's name is incheon. and my town tune is the kpop group EXO's song overdose. hahaha.



Ahh, that's funny. My old town was Ulsan. ^^

Woah~ Thank you TamaMushroom ! ♥ I really like the second one, it's so a-like and I might use it. It will be pretty to hear whenever I talk to a villager ! This is really nice.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 8, 2015)

It's my first time trying to do anything with actual songs. 

I can't find anything for Kara's Mister. If you could send me music or the notes...


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 9, 2015)

Here's Bubble Pop by Hyuna
http://tamamushroom.tumblr.com/post/113146255311/animal-crossing-town-tune-hyuna-bubble-pop

And 

Crazy by 4Minute 
http://tamamushroom.tumblr.com/post/113147643421/animal-crossing-town-tune-4minute-crazy


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 9, 2015)

I've been dying for some Infinite town tunes but none exist. Total bummer.


----------



## jcnorn (Mar 9, 2015)

YAY! Fellow K-poppers!  I'm a sucker for Shinee and 2ne1 mostly, but I also enjoy BoA a lot


----------



## Na Hee (Mar 9, 2015)

TamaMushroom said:


> Here's Bubble Pop by Hyuna
> http://tamamushroom.tumblr.com/post/113146255311/animal-crossing-town-tune-hyuna-bubble-pop
> 
> And
> ...



Woah~ TamaMushroom should become the Kpop DJ of our town tunes ! This is great ! I might change it to Crazy.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you so much! <3


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 23, 2015)

I made two different parts to Infinite's song "Back"

Part 1: http://tamamushroom.tumblr.com/post/114373367531/infinite-back

Part 2: http://tamamushroom.tumblr.com/post/114373522796/infinite-back-part2

Sorry it took forever and a day, school is as needy as the relationship I don't have xD

-TM


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 25, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> Old song but... Kara's Mr. Mr.



I tryed looking for Sheet Music and a Piano tutorial, could not  find one. I'm still working on it though, It's one of my favorites by Kara.


----------



## oh mah gah (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey guys! I didn't know this was a thing, but I know a couple so I'll revive this thread, lol. My two bias groups:

*B.A.P - Angel:*
B _ A _ E _ D B
_ _ x x x x x x

*Girls Day - Hello Bubble*
F F _ D C D C D
C _ _ x x x x x 
(make sure the D's and C's are the high red-orange ones)

(tip:sometimes you can figure out the notes of a song you like by watching the synthesia piano covers of that song on youtube)


----------

